# General Category > Creative Area >  Tony's Videos

## UncleChip

I just thought I'd put this here to see what you think of the idea.
A few years ago I made a video on YouTube called Lost Adventures of the Blue Cow, which is a parody of the Blue Cow Story segment of the CBeebies show Story Makers.

It's the second-most watched video on my channel and I've been getting requests for a sequel.
One of the ideas I've been playing with on my long walks to work is a cow based parody of Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers, which I've called Meaty Mooin' Cow-er Rangers.
All I have to do is re-colour copies of the Blue Cow into any other colours I need and I've got all the characters I need. Plus a disembodied head who lives in the water cooler. He's their mentor.

----------


## Suzi

Wow Tony, how many people have watched it and how many have asked for a sequel? I'd say be careful of copyright....

----------


## UncleChip

It's had over 23 thousand views since it was uploaded in early 2016, which isn't bad considering I only have 37 subscribers.

When I upload a video with copyrighted characters I don't monetize it (unless it's the Ceiling Fan Championship) and it's done with the understanding that it could be copyright claimed at any stage. Even so, I have plenty more videos without copyrighted characters and I won't fight a copyright claim unless I know the video is entirely my own work.

Even so, I've never earned a penny from the videos that do have ads, and the videos on my Writer's channel have been marked as "Advertiser Unfriendly" for some reason. So I doubt they can sue me for lost earnings.

----------


## Suzi

Many companies won't sue for lost earnings, but more about a point that it is their characters and not yours.

----------


## UncleChip

Hopefully they'll see it in good fun. The character's aren't doing anything unusual or nasty, though I do have a semi-original recurring character with a very subtle evil streak. It's so subtle that the target audience won't spot it until they grow up.

As far as I understand it, the vast majority of copyright disputes on YouTube seem to end with the deletion of the video. And there are far worse videos featuring copyrighted characters which are targeted at young children, feature mature themes and these are frequently monetised. These videos are only recently being flagged and taken down en-masse, but if mine gets taken down in the crossfire I'll understand.

In the meantime, if it makes a few people laugh, it'll have done its job.

----------


## UncleChip

After releasing the second video, I've been contacted by the voice actor from the original show and I think he likes it.

But if he didn't like it or the copyright holder were to object to it, then I would take both videos down voluntarily. I don't mean to offend.

----------


## Suzi

Glad they like it!

----------

